# tracked skidloaders



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

i was at a landscaping show today and got to talking with the johndeere dealer about skids, they had a brand new 240 sitting there, anyway i asked them if j. d. was going to release a 2sp model 240 or 250, he did not think they had any plans to.
do any of you guys have different info on that. i tried out a 01 260 with 2sp and hand controls the other day, it also had the big tires on it. to be quite honest i thought it was too big of a machine for my use's, well maybe not but the biggest prob. is that it was wider than my dump trailer and i really don't want to purchase another trailer.
on to the real topic....talking to same salesman about the tracked skids and how the rubber tracks were holding up. his opinion was not very good, deere is coming with a tracked model but is waiting to get or see if someone can get more longevity from the rubber tracks.
i see some for sale on ebay with 500hrs on them and new tracks installed already, to me this seems like expensive mant. on a machine with so few hrs.
you guys using them? what is your opinion and what does a new set run.
dan


----------

